# GoldenEye 25: Fan-Remake muss nach Jahren der Entwicklung eingestellt werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *GoldenEye 25: Fan-Remake muss nach Jahren der Entwicklung eingestellt werden*

						Ein viel versprechendes Fan-Remake zum N64-Klassiker GoldenEye 007 in der Unreal Engine 4 hat einen Brief von den Anwälten der Rechteinhaber bekommen. Das Projekt muss eingestellt werden. Die Entwickler lassen sich jedoch nicht entmutigen und wollen ein eigenständiges Projekt aus der bisherigen Arbeit schaffen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *GoldenEye 25: Fan-Remake muss nach Jahren der Entwicklung eingestellt werden*


----------



## TouchTM (16. August 2020)

Da merkt man was für Typen im Management solcher Studios sitzen. Das hätte für MGM tolle Publicity sein können. Aber sie bestehen auf Rechte eines 25 Jahre alten (aber dennoch ziemlich geilen) Filmes.

Dann nennen sie das Spiel jetzt Silver Eye und der Hauptdarsteller ist Kane Blond. Ziemlich unwürdig für einen Fan, der noch so viel Liebe in etwas steckt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Da merkt man was für Typen im Management solcher Studios sitzen. Das hätte für MGM tolle Publicity sein können.


Richtig.
Lieber schlägt man in Apple-Manier alles tot, was auch nur ansatzweise runde Ecken hat.

Mit einem freundlichen "Ihr müßt uns aber in Vorspann erwähnen" hätte man das ganze absegnen können.
Aber Geld stinkt nicht.


----------



## Peter-Pe (16. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Dann nennen sie das Spiel jetzt Silver Eye und der Hauptdarsteller ist Kane Blond. Ziemlich unwürdig für einen Fan, der noch so viel Liebe in etwas steckt.



Und dann muss eine Fan mod nur alles wieder in golden eye und James Bond umbenennen.  Also alles nicht so schlimm.

Davon ab ist die Marke 007/James Bond nun mal sehr wertvoll. Denke, da würde eine Erwähnung im Vorspann nicht reichen. Die finanzielle Beteiligung hätte man aber bestimmt geregelt bekommen. Vermutlich war es eher die Angst vor fehlender Kontrolle/Mitsprache über das Produkt seitens MGM.


----------



## Citizenpete (16. August 2020)

Sitzen in diesen ganzen Unternehmen in Hollywood gar keine Menschen mehr die sich auf das Verdienen von Geld, den Kundenservice und die Kundenbindung verstehen? Man hätte das Projekt lizenzieren können, etwas an einem uralten Produkt/Marke verdient und eventuell noch etwas Marketing für den kommenden "Woke-Bond" machen können. Man versucht ohnehin den Zuschauern glaubhaft/begreiflich zu machen, es handele sich gar nicht um einen woken Bond.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. August 2020)

Ich frage mich, warum die Macher von solchen Projekten nicht mal vorher nachfragen und alle lizenzrechtlichen Hürden aus dem Weg räumen bevor sie mit sowas anfangen? Ich für meinen Teil würde jedenfalls zunächst mal bei den Rechteinhabern anklopfen und erst dann anfangen zu entwickeln wenn ich grünes Licht hätte. Wenn man ein Haus bauen möchte, holt man ja auch vorher eine Baugenehmigung ein - oder sollte man zumindest.


----------



## XD-User (16. August 2020)

Interessant das sich so ein Unternehmen da so bedroht fühlt von einer Fan Mod...


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (16. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum die Macher von solchen Projekten nicht mal vorher nachfragen und alle lizenzrechtlichen Hürden aus dem Weg räumen bevor sie mit sowas anfangen? Ich für meinen Teil würde jedenfalls zunächst mal bei den Rechteinhabern anklopfen und erst dann anfangen zu entwickeln wenn ich grünes Licht hätte. Wenn man ein Haus bauen möchte, holt man ja auch vorher eine Baugenehmigung ein - oder sollte man zumindest.



Frag ich mich auch. Oder besser, erst wenn Alles fertig ist, raushauen. Denn bekanntlich, was 1x im Netz ist, bleibt auch dort.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Da merkt man was für Typen im Management solcher Studios sitzen. Das hätte für MGM tolle Publicity sein können. Aber sie bestehen auf Rechte eines 25 Jahre alten (aber dennoch ziemlich geilen) Filmes.


Warum? MGM ist da voll im Recht. Da begeht jemand massenhaft Copyrightverletzung was den Markennamen, Levels usw. betrifft.

Jeder der von A nach B denken kann, hätte das sofort  bemerkt.

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die immer Urheber-/Copyright geschützes Material verwursten müssen.
Sei es hier als Spiel, im Stream die Musik oder sonstwo... und wenn sie dann verklagt werden sind diese so plltzlich überrascht. Selten dämlich.

Sollen sich halt auf Open Source/Creative Commons Sachen spezialisieren und ihr eigenes Ding machen, anstatt die großen Firmen illegal "kopieren".


Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch. Oder besser, erst wenn Alles fertig ist, raushauen. Denn bekanntlich, was 1x im Netz ist, bleibt auch dort.


Na dann könnten die sich auf eine schöne Rechnungssumme freuen, die sie vom Anwalt per Post bekommen und bis an ihr Lebensende bezahlen.


----------



## takan (16. August 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum? MGM ist da voll im Recht. Da begeht jemand massenhaft Copyrightverletzung was den Markennamen, Levels usw. betrifft.
> 
> Jeder der von A nach B denken kann, hätte das sofort  bemerkt.
> 
> ...



wenn der rechteinhaber sein geistiges eigentum verkommen lässt gilt es im prinzip als gemeinfrei. die gesetzt sind sehr industrie freundlich und das reinste minenfeld für otto-normalo. 
wenn man als hobby entwickler schlau genug ist, achtet man darauf keine adresse/bezug zum rl zu haben im projekt oder sonst was. geld verdienen tun die amateure damit nicht. gibt genug patentrolle und abmahnanwälte die nichts anderes können, weil es einfaches geld sei jemanden zu bedrohen auch wenn in manchen fällen der anspruch bei den haaren herbeigezogne ist. freifunker vereine können davon ein liedlichen singen oder die oma die von bushido verklagt worden war, obwohl die nie einen internetanschluss besaß. 

würde das recht noch felsenfester sein könnte einer alles mit copyright vershen und wir könnten uns nichtmal im rl unterhalten ohne hunderte/tausende euros zu zahlen wegen copytrolls&co. in deutschland z.b. kannste keine marke anmelden und die brach liegen lassen. das geht nicht, nur in den usa.


----------



## ich111 (16. August 2020)

Jetzt kommen wieder die großen Copyright und Patentverfechter.
Das ist vom Prinzip her zwar gut, aber in der aktuell vorhanden Form blockiert es hauptsächlich Fortschritt. Über 99% aller Entwicklungen sind Kombinationen von bereits erfundenen Dingen. Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Menschen, die grundlegend neues erfinden.
Die Länder, die sich darum nicht scheren *hust* China *hust* haben dadurch erhebliche Vorteile. Da können Patentrolle nix blockieren.

Schon aus PR und Marketinggründen hätte man da nach einer Lösung suchen sollen.


----------



## OldF4 (16. August 2020)

sehr schade....habe das damals nicht gespielt und jetzt weder die möglichkeit noch hätte ich lust mir das bei der alten grafik anzutun.ob man das spielerisch 2020 noch braucht ist die frage


----------



## Freakless08 (16. August 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wieder die großen Copyright und Patentverfechter.
> Das ist vom Prinzip her zwar gut, aber in der aktuell vorhanden Form blockiert es hauptsächlich Fortschritt.


Wow. Eine illegal erstellte Kopie eines Spiels ist also "Fortschritt". Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.
Etwas "Fortschritt" wäre es, wenn der/die Modder was eigenständiges auf die Beine gebracht hätten (eigenes Spiel). Die Engine und das Werkzeug dazu haben sie ja schon.



ich111 schrieb:


> Über 99% aller Entwicklungen sind Kombinationen von bereits erfundenen Dingen. Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Menschen, die grundlegend neues erfinden.


Also könnte ich eine eigene Grafikkarte auf den Markt bringen und diese "Nvidia Geforce" nennen?



takan schrieb:


> wenn der rechteinhaber sein geistiges eigentum verkommen lässt gilt es im prinzip als gemeinfrei.


Seit wann lässt die Firma die Marke "James Bond" verkommen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Seit wann lässt die Firma die Marke "James Bond" verkommen?


 Es wird Zeit, das Urheberrecht zu renovieren.
Leider hat da gar keiner Bock drauf.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (16. August 2020)

Ist doch klar, dass das den Rechteinhabern nicht gefällt. Es gibt doch sogar eine offizielle Neuauflage vom Goldeneye Spiel: Goldeneye Reloaded, 2011 für PS3 und XBOX360 erschienen, mit Craog statt Brosnan.
Ein neues Bond Spiel wäre eigentlich ganz cool, das neueste Spiel ist mittlerweile auch schon 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## KaneTM (17. August 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> ich111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt kommen wieder die großen Copyright und Patentverfechter.
> ...



Hui, hast du gelesen was er geschrieben hat? Ein illegales Spiel ist kein Fortschritt. Und das hat er auch nicht geschrieben. Try again.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> ich111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Über 99% aller Entwicklungen sind Kombinationen von bereits erfundenen  Dingen. Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Menschen, die grundlegend neues  erfinden.
> ...



Du  hast nur grob in die Richtung des Textes geguckt, aber ihn wirklich  nicht gelesen. Du könntest eine neue GPU entwickeln und 99% des Chips  würden genau so wie bei NV und AMD aussehen; bevor du kein  physikalisches Wunderwek mit eine völlig anderen Art von Transistoren  oder einem gänzlich neuen Weg zur Grafikberechnung aus dem Hut zauberst,  werden es auch nicht viel weniger Prozente werden. Dein Vorschlag war  ja nur, den Namen zu klauen... Davon war aber echt nicht die Rede.




Freakless08 schrieb:


> ich111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn der rechteinhaber sein geistiges eigentum verkommen lässt gilt es im prinzip als gemeinfrei.
> ...



Gar nicht.


----------

